# Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?



## ulfisch (9. Februar 2014)

Hi Leuts,
bei mir hat mal wieder gerappelt in der Rute.
Der 2. Fisch war leider verletzt oder krank, deshalb habe ich ihn lieber mitgenommen.
Kann mir jemand helfen bzw. kann man den Fisch so essen.
Ich habe heute 2 weiter schwer verletzte Fische mit offenen Wunden gesehen.

Erst mal die Bilder von den Fischen und dann von meinem Fang
No1










No2











und mein Fisch, ist etwas verbogen durch den Rucksacktransport, hatte eine normale Form










Ganz zu Beginn konnte ich noch einen gesunden fangen|wavey:


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*

ich würde ihn lieber der katze geben....


----------



## Sammael (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*

ich kenne keine krankheiten die vom Fisch auf den Menschen übertragbar sind (ausgenommen Parasiten) und spezielle Bakteriosen, die im unwahrscheinlichen fall eine durchfallerkrankung auslösen können

was du da hast sind so wie es aussieht äußerliche verletzungen, wovon...keine ahnung


----------



## Dakarangus (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*

Kormoran?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*

Vermutlich Bisswunden...das ist kein Problem, allerdings sieht das auch stark nach Verpilzung aus und das ist sicher nicht gesund. Besser wegwerfen.


----------



## ulfisch (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*

Ich dachte auch an Bisswunden, die sich infiziert haben.
Irgendwie ist die Gewässerpolizei im Urlaub.
Seit 1 Woche liegt ne tote Forelle im 1m tiefen Wasser und wurde nicht verputzt.

Es sind bloß auffällig viele verletzte Fische.
Kormorane habe ich noch nicht gesehen;+

Werden den Fisch wohl nicht essen|evil:


----------



## Rhxnxr (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*

Egal woher die Verpilzungen auch stammen, Seeforellen haben Schonzeit :r.


----------



## W-Lahn (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Egal woher die Verpilzungen auch stammen, Seeforellen haben Schonzeit :r.



Nicht unbedingt, vielleicht zählt das Gewässer als Forellenpuff...


----------



## buddah (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Egal woher die Verpilzungen auch stammen, Seeforellen haben Schonzeit :r.



Weil Du ja ganz genau sagen kannst wo der See liegt!! Manch einer fischt tatsächlich nicht nur in Deutschland!! Hauptsache was gesagt#q


----------



## Niklas1802 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*

In unserem Gartenteich hatten das auch einige Fische. Von Goldfischen über Karauschen zu Rotfedern.
 Alle Fischen die diese Verletzungen hatten sind irgendwann gestorben. Haben sich aber komischerweise bis kurz vom Tod normal verhalten. 
Habe damals bei uns auf Katzen getippt, aber wenn ich das hier jetzt sehe|uhoh:


----------



## cafabu (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*

Moinsen, sieht mir aber eventuell auch nach einem üblen Transportschaden aus. Wird regelmäßig besetzt?
Carsten


----------



## Paxcom (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*

Da das Auge ja bekanntlich mit isst, würde ich den Fisch nicht mehr essen. Gefährlich ist es nicht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Egal woher die Verpilzungen auch stammen, Seeforellen haben Schonzeit :r.




Moin, das war auch mein erster Gedanke.


Regenbogenforellen genießen allerdings in Stillgewässern keine Schonzeit.

Ich vermute mal 

1. Transportschaden bzw. Satzfische haben sich gegenseitig Fischkrankheiten übertragen - oder 

2. Es handelt sich um Krankheiten, die durch Verletzungen während der Laichaktivität entstehen.

Die gesunde Forelle wirkt auch so dick, als sei es ein tragender Rogner - was hatte sie denn drin?

R.S.


----------



## Ghostrider (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*

Was ist das denn überhaupt für ein Gewässer? ...Ich kann auf dem Bild keine Regenbogenforelle erkennen, das ist eindeutig eine Seeforelle...evtl., wenn es kein Frischbesatz ist, sind das noch Verletzungen vom Laichen...


----------



## buddah (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*

SEFO's haben in Oberbayern bis zum 15. JANUAR Schonzeit'!!
Immer dieses gehässiges Halbwissen!!! 

Und gelaicht habe Sefos schon lange!!


----------



## buddah (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*

Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V. - http://www.lfvbayern.de/gesetzl-bes...en-und-bezirksverordnungen/bezirk-oberbayern/


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*

Weil das größere Loch so dreieckig war, hatte ich an nen Reiher gedacht zuerst.

Aber mit mehreren Löchern und beidseitig??


----------



## Blechinfettseb (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*

Eine Verpilzung ist es defintiv ja mal. Fragt sich nur woher die Wunden kamen, die dann verpilzt sind. Satzsalmoniden holen sich ja sowas durch die Anfälligkeit für Pilzinfektionen schnell, wenn Sie Transportverletzungen aufweisen. Sowas sieht man ja am F-Puff ständig. Fischte mal an einem Weiher an dem ca 50% der Satzhechte nach einiger Zeit starke Verpilzung hatten, da viele beim Transport Schäden am Maul abbekommen haben.


----------



## Ghostrider (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*



buddah schrieb:


> SEFO's haben in Oberbayern bis zum 15. JANUAR Schonzeit'!!
> Immer dieses gehässiges Halbwissen!!!
> 
> Und gelaicht habe Sefos schon lange!!



Falls du mich meinst, in meinem Beitrag stand nichts gehässiges...

Und zum Thema Laichzeit kann ich dir als wandelnde Forellenenzyklopädie nur mal einen "spätwinterlichen" Spaziergang an die Laichflüsse nahelegen...

Es ist absolut keine Seltenheit, dass einige(Bafos/Seefos) bis ende Januar  ablaichen. Aber das steht nicht bei Wikipedia ne ? ...
Dann rechne nochmal etwas Zeit für die Heilung drauf und schon ist alles im Bereich des möglichen...Wenn's kein Zuchtteich ist und/oder sich um Besatz handelt,sogar eher am Wahrscheinlichsten.


----------



## buddah (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*

Mhh möglich ist sehr viel!!  Und unter besonder Wetterumständen kann sich die Laichzeit sicherlich auch um mehrer Monate verschieben!

Da du ja anscheinend öfters im Winter an Laichflüssen von Sefos unterwegs bist solltest du es sehr gut wissen! Dein Post lässt aber was anderes vermuten! Ich Angel zwar erst 10 Jahre auf Seeforellen kann mich aber nicht an ein Jahr erinnern in welchem die Laichzeit so spät war!

Und Nein du warst nicht gemeint


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*

Ihr seid doch alle Helden - da müsst ihr keine persönlichen Stress anfangen, bitte.
Danke.


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle Helden - da müsst ihr keine persönlichen Stress anfangen, bitte.
> Danke.



Sehr diplomatisch gelöst #6

Danke #h

R.S.

P.S: bei uns haben "sie" bis 15. März Schonung - andere Länder, andere Sitten


----------



## bombe20 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*

ganz klar: siggis unbekannter räuber ist umgezogen und treibt nun in münchen sein unwesen.


----------



## W-Lahn (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*

Komisch dass der sonst so redselige TE sich nicht zu Wort meldet....


----------



## ODS-homer (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*

gibts da neunaugen?


----------



## ulfisch (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin, das war auch mein erster Gedanke.
> 
> 
> Regenbogenforellen genießen allerdings in Stillgewässern keine Schonzeit.
> ...



Es sind Satzforellen, die ab dem 15.01 wieder beangelt werden dürfen.
Was allerdings stimmt ist das mit dem Rogner....leider, ist mir erst aufgefallen als ich ihr schon voll eins über den Schädel gezogen habe.
Ich fange nicht so oft SeeFos...war glaube ich erst die 5.
wie kann ich das denn vorher feststellen ohne an ihr rum zu drücken.

War irgendwie nicht ganz der Angeltag den ich mir vorgestellt habe zwar 2 Fische aber einer verletzt einer Schwanger und mein Lieblingsköder verloren.


----------



## ulfisch (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*

PS danke Euch noch mal,
die tote Forelle die seit einer Woche im Wasser liegt, sieht ähnlich verpiltzt aus bzw. hat dieses luftig weiße Gewebe um die Wunden.

Beim 1. geposteten Fisch konnte ich 2 Wunden im Bauchbereich festellen, die mich an einen Hecht haben denken lassen, wundert mich aber, dass er sie dann nicht gleich ganz gefressen hat nachdem er sie so schwer verletzt hat.

Naja Montag ist Kartenausgabe, da kann ich den Gewässerwart mal anquatschen


----------



## ulfisch (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*



ODS-homer schrieb:


> gibts da neunaugen?


Nicht das ich wüsste, ist auch das 1. Jahr in dem ich so viele verletzte Fische sehe.


----------



## Case (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*

Das sind halt Zuchtforellen. Vermutlich in einem zu kleinen Betonbecken schnell hochgezogen. Da gibts halt Verletzungen und somit auch Pilz. Kann man sicher essen, wenn man das Gewebe drumrum wegschneidet. Aber ich wollte sie ehrlich gesagt nicht.

Case


----------



## Allround-Angler (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*

Was mich wundert:
Daß die in dem Zustand noch beißen|kopfkrat.
Von verletzten Refos kenne ich das eher so, dass sie die Nahrungsaufnahme einstellen. Eine von mir hatte mal zwei Ritzer vom Hecht(?), ansonsten waren sie relativ unversehrt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Es sind Satzforellen, die ab dem 15.01 wieder beangelt werden dürfen.
> Was allerdings stimmt ist das mit dem Rogner....leider, ist mir erst aufgefallen als ich ihr schon voll eins über den Schädel gezogen habe.
> Ich fange nicht so oft SeeFos...war glaube ich erst die 5.
> wie kann ich das denn vorher feststellen ohne an ihr rum zu drücken.
> ...




Moin,

wenn es Besatz war , sind das die üblichen Transportschäden (Verpilzungen), die auftreten können - auch wenn bspw. die Temperaturunterschiede von Transport zu Seewasser gravierend sind.

Würde ich mir keinen Kopf drum machen - ggf. dem Gewässerwart ein Foto zeigen , dann sollte er sich drum kümmern.

Bspw. Rücksprache mit dem Züchter nehmen .

Ansonsten zu der "Schwangeren" |supergri :

Bevor dieser Zuchtfisch in Eurem See erfolgreich ablaicht , werde ich neuer Präsident im Anglerboard. :vik:

Die Jahreszeit ist Laichzeit bei Forellen, sie setzen Rogen und Milch an  - Du durftest sie mitnehmen , also gut is.

Hast Dir absolut Nichts vorzuwerfen - im Gegenteil schmeckt der Rogen/die Milch gebraten hervorragend !

Eine schöne Zucht-Forelle, die ich bei diesen Schonzeiten ebenfalls mitgenommen hätte !

Lass´ sie Dir  gut schmecken #6

R.S.


----------



## ulfisch (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Was mich wundert:
> Daß die in dem Zustand noch beißen|kopfkrat.
> Von verletzten Refos kenne ich das eher so, dass sie die Nahrungsaufnahme einstellen. Eine von mir hatte mal zwei Ritzer vom Hecht(?), ansonsten waren sie relativ unversehrt.


Die kam aus dem Nichts und biß zu, der Drill war aber eher verhalten.


----------



## ulfisch (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wenn es Besatz war , sind das die üblichen Transportschäden (Verpilzungen), die auftreten können - auch wenn bspw. die Temperaturunterschiede von Transport zu Seewasser gravierend sind.
> 
> ...


War das erste mal mit Rogen, ehrlich gesagt war sie sehr voll,
:mja das ist wohl war, ablaichen dürfte bei uns eher selten vorkommen.
Nach ein paar Wochen wird es immer schwieriger eine zu erwischen.

War eh ein komischer Tag, innerhalb von 2 1/2 Jahren habe ich da 3 Angler getroffen, am Sonntag 5|kopfkrat
irgendwie fixieren sich alle immer auf das Ende der Strecke, da da ein guter Spot ist.
Keiner von denen lief die Strecke so ab wie ich also komplett bzw. mindestens eine Seite komplett.
Ebenfalls waren sie alle der Meinung, dass es nur am Anfang und am Ende gut geht.
Der letzte den ich traf sagte das auch, ich bin dann wieder zum Anfang und fing auf halber Strecke noch die verletzte Forelle.


----------



## ulfisch (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Verletzte oder kranke Forelle?*

Habe heute meine neue Karte abgeholt und unserem Gewässerwart die Bilder gezeigt.
Er meinte, dass das leider öfters vorkommt, da die Forellen relativ groß eingesetzt werden und wohl schon mit dem Laichgeschäft begonnen haben.
Deshalb würden sie sich manchmal,schon während der Zucht,  untereinander verletzen.


----------

